# Install an Arcade



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)

@KatsuKitty said that we could get one at some point. It appears there is a beta plugin for an arcade for Xenforo software. We need to make this happen.

https://theadminzone.com/threads/is-there-an-arcade-plugin-yet.134143/


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2016)

tetris pls


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)

We need Pac Man


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 18, 2016)

I was going to say super Mario, but....


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2016)

Polybius pls


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 18, 2016)

We need the shittiest racing game possible.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 18, 2016)

Mrs. Pacman for the feminazis.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone know how to go about doing this? If so, it might be nice to forward @KatsuKitty instructions so they don't need to hunt things down themselves.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 18, 2016)

I want a game that makes beep and boop sounds!


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Jan 18, 2016)

Custer's Revenge, for some sweet anchuent Cherokian Tom-Tom.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 18, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> @KatsuKitty said that we could get one at some point. It appears there is a beta plugin for an arcade for Xenforo software. We need to make this happen.
> 
> https://theadminzone.com/threads/is-there-an-arcade-plugin-yet.134143/



I don't see an arcade plugin there. That thread is just a bunch of self-righteous Web 3.0 assholes decrying Flash and saying "lol just link to Kongregate".


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 18, 2016)

Super Collie said:


> I don't see an arcade plugin there. That thread is just a bunch of self-righteous Web 3.0 assholes decrying Flash and saying "lol just link to Kongregate".


It's a proven fact that only homosexual deviants use Flash.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 18, 2016)

Billy of Hills said:


> It's a proven fact that only homosexual deviants use Flash.



So, if I stop using Flash my cock craving will cease?


----------



## nyess (Jan 18, 2016)

It's a known fact that if you can't make anything in flash, it's because you're a failure


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 18, 2016)

nad7155 said:


> So, if I stop using Flash my cock craving will cease?


Yeah pretty much


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 21, 2016)

Add a virtual fish aquarium for every profile.


----------



## Lipitor (Jan 21, 2016)

Do what yawning says... he has clout.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Alan Pardew said:


> Add a virtual fish aquarium for every profile.



unironically do this


----------



## Jaybeegee (Jan 21, 2016)

Takoyaki Towne said:


> Mrs. Pacman for the feminazis.


Actually shitlord Mrs.Pacman is problematic, she has a red bow and lipstick


----------



## CatParty (Jan 21, 2016)

Jaybeegee said:


> Actually shitlord Mrs.Pacman is problematic, she has a red bow and lipstick




the deeper problem is ms pacman is truscum


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 21, 2016)

lolcow version of Guess Who


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> lolcow version of Guess Who



"do they have pedo glasses?"
"no"
*entire board flips down*


----------



## Wilkins (Jan 29, 2016)

Google xfrocks arcade


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Jan 29, 2016)

It'd be great if we had those online emulators, but only offered total bullshit, like Somari and Action 52.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 31, 2016)

Make an arcade and put it in supporters only.


----------



## Tismo (Feb 1, 2016)

have a pet sim sorta game on the front page that's a kiwi that you have to take care of and feed and if it dies you get banned.


----------



## Ryuuzaki (L) (Feb 1, 2016)

Tismo said:


> have a pet sim sorta game on the front page that's a kiwi that you have to take care of and feed and if it dies you get banned.


But i'll get banned in a day then


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 30, 2016)

So where is the arcade


----------



## Tismo (Aug 30, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> So where is the arcade


Phil and Chris are gonna fucking die and there will still be no arcade.


----------



## Chinaman (Aug 31, 2016)

What about an lolcow rpg where it's like a Dungeons&Dragons board with challenging terrain, status conditions, turn based combat, and random dice?

And you pick your team of lolcows like character miniatures.


----------

